# Privacy Alert



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 17, 2004)

My apologies in advance if this is the wrong forum, but I wanted to share this article which, frankly, scares me. I do a lot online and have never had a major problem, but it's alarming at how much personal information is out there. Credit card numbers? Yikes!

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=75&e=11&u=/nf/20040916/tc_nf/26967


----------



## daveb (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, that's scary.

Why some people don't encrypt credit card numbers is beyond me.


----------

